# USB Cable Modem



## deki (19. Juni 2002)

Ich hab ein USB Modem das automatisch eine IP bezieht wenn ich Windows starte.

Wie ereiche ich das das Modem per DHCP unter Suse Linux 7.3bezieht bitte bedenkt es ist ein UBS Modem und wird auch vom Linux erkannt.


----------



## Christian Fein (19. Juni 2002)

check mal mit ifconfig ob auch richtig erkannt wurde.

Da steht dann deine momentane Geraet + IP Adresse.

adde den nameserver doch von hand 
in die resolv.conf
nameserver 194.25.2.129


----------



## deki (21. Juni 2002)

beim ifconfig steht bei IP 127.0.0.0 usw.

Ich möchte das er die ip über Moem automatisch bezieht, was hat das mit dem Nameserver zu tun. Bitte eine ausführlich Erklärung weil ich bei Linux noch ein Newbie bin.


----------



## Christian Fein (21. Juni 2002)

nichts 

habe mich da verlesen.
Mit Kabelmodem ansich kenn ich mich leider nicht genau aus.
Dennoch  bekommst du die ip so oder so von deinem Provider zugewiesen. Da musst du gar nichts machen.


----------



## deki (21. Juni 2002)

Bei mir macht er das nur unter Windows unter Linux bezieht er keine IP


----------



## m3n@ce (29. Juni 2002)

hoi...

ich hab genau das selbe problem deki...ich hab mir vor kurzem Mendrake 8.2 installiert und bekomme keine Inet Verbindung zustande.
Ich hab ein adsl Modem per usp anstatt der netzwerkkarte an und bastel schon die ganze Zeit daran eine Verbindung herzustellen.

Hoffe mir kann jemand helfen...


----------

